# Zurich?



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I will probably be in Zurich for a weekend next month on business.

Anyone know of a good place to rent a bike (XC) that is either close to trails or easy to get to trails (by train/tram)?


----------



## schwiiz (May 11, 2010)

Zurich has many good trails that are easily accessible.

The most accessible is Uetliberg, which is only about 4km from downtown. You can ride up (about 450m/1500ft) or take the train directly from the Zurich main station which takes about 20 minutes to get to the top. It is covered in trails, and the ridge that extends south from it also has plenty.

Check out http://www.swissalpineadventure.com/mountain-biking/. It has more details on Uetliberg as well as other trails in the Zurich area and all of Switzerland. Be aware that the Dolder trail that is mentioned there doesn't really exist anymore. It was ploughed over so it's in very bad shape.

As for renting, the place where I bought my bike rents full suspension and hard tail XC bikes for about $90 for a weekend:
Hardtails
Full suspension

I'll see if I can't find more places to rent since I am going to rent a bike for my brother when he is here in a few weeks.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks so much. I would probably ride up it, but based on the fact that the shop is only open from 10 to 4, it might make more sense to train up to the top so I have more time to ride. If I don't get the bike back in time, it is a very expensive trip


----------



## Donalwho (Jul 1, 2011)

These guys have a range of Santa Cruz test bikes that they will rent out by the day for anyone wanting a ride in Zurich

Transa Bike Zürich
Gasometerstrasse 29
8005 Zürich


----------

